# Bells to USD Conversion?



## deleted (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi everyone,

My mom asked me a very good question about Animal Crossing yesterday and I was wondering if anyone knew.

How do Bells convert to USD?

Is there even a way to know that?


----------



## Mairen (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't think there's really an accurate conversion rate considering bells aren't legal currency anywhere in our world ^__^


----------



## Believe (Apr 22, 2020)

unless you're comparing to how people sell them on ebay/etsy/whatever, I doubt there's a true way to calculate this. You could potentially look @ average time spent making bells but that also varies so much depending on method and access to online


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2020)

you mean how the in game currency compares to real world mney, not how much you can buy bells for, right?

i think it is hard to make a real comparison because some items are very expensive or cheap when compared to other items. for example, a sofa can be bought for the same price you can sell 50 fruit for, which isnt exactly realistic. so i would say it really depends what you base the comparison on


----------



## Jhin (Apr 22, 2020)

We will never know the true scale of Tom Nook's riches.


----------



## axo (Apr 22, 2020)

bells are supposedly equivalent to yen, so in that case 1 USD = approximately 100 bells

but, like others have said, bells are not a real currency and so it's really hard to say.


----------



## Holla (Apr 22, 2020)

You could possibly use the in game Nintendo Switch to compare, but even then the regular and AC themed one are different prices. Regular is 29,980 bells and the AC one is 35,960 bells.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 22, 2020)

The closest way to do this would probably be with house prices. The final upgrade is for large home with an upstairs, three bedrooms, and a basement. It costs almost 2.5 million bells. Now...this obviously depends on what the housing market is like in your area. But...I would consider that price quite a bit north of what it would cost in real life. All things considered, the New Horizons home would not translate to the biggest house in the world. It's pretty average and would probably come in at about a third of that amount (if not far less that that, depending on your state). Either way...bells are worth a lot less than USD. That's about all I know. Hahaha.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

Bells work like yen I believe. Even so, bells is so much easier and faster to make than irl currency so it’s not on the same value.


----------



## Toot (Apr 22, 2020)

The bells go according to the Japanese Yen Currency

$10 USD would be 1000 JPY. iirc this is what it is based off of if not loosely.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 22, 2020)

This looks like a job for Matt Patt at Game Theory! It would be interesting to see what a single bell would be the equivalent in USD.

 But (and I can't believe I have to say this), please don't let yourself get ripped off by trying to buy bells or a villager off of Ebay or something.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

Holla said:


> You could possibly use the in game Nintendo Switch to compare, but even then the regular and AC themed one are different prices. Regular is 29,980 bells and the AC one is 35,960 bells.


Which... math basically checks out.

1 bell = 1 yen
100 yen = roughly $1 USD
10,000 yen = roughly $100 USD

Regular switch is just around $300 & the AC Switch is 300 US but does not include the cost of game, 60.
Many regions outside of USA included digital game on system (europe and I think JP) so makes since then it being almost $360.


----------

